# ESFPs & ENFPs: Do They Always Joke Around/ Bust People's Chops?



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Mostly I do it to amuse myself but if others are amused it's just fantastic. I love getting the right reaction. I am not so much about busting people's chops as I used to be able to be, I've mellowed out quite a bit on that. Probably because I realized it's not really nice to do so, so I've lightened it up quite a lot. I've gotten carried away and told to quit it maybe once, so I can't be that bad  If I'm a foul mood it kind of comes out more dry and sarcastic, critical or whatever, (not at people though, just about others to someone or just in my own thoughts) yet I hate how I feel when I'm doing it. So generally it can be positive or negative. I'm also getting more comfortable with the idea of not having to be "on" all the time because it's my self-imposed duty to do so.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes! It's just in our nature, I guess. It's so natural for me that it would take a lot of self-restraint to stop me from doing it as much as I do now.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Actually the way you describe ENFP makes me think of my ENFJ bff. She's very much like that, she was always twisting words around and approaching people in this really funny way, especially when we were in high school. I sincerely think she's ENFJ though because she types herself as ENFJ and seems to show Fe/Ni very much in my opinion.
> 
> However, my ESFJ ex is very funny like that, just more straight forward, my ESFJ ex almost comes across as a bitchy gay man when he's cracking on people, which is something I associate with ExFJs. My ENFJ bff is pretty much the same, except she does do more puns and word plays and things; while my ESFJ ex's cracks are more mocking people's FAIL in terms of Fe/Si social norms and immediate observations.
> 
> My mom is a total ESFP and she's really silly, and can disintegrate into blatantly making fun of people, and according to her she's been this way from high school, and in high school didn't know when to stop before it became just mean and almost bullying. But the WAY she does it is so goofy...and she laughs so much at her own jokes...it's different than an ENFJ or ESFJ...it's more slap-stick, for lack of a better term. And she can be pretty offensive to some people, and less dry.


Haha yeah that is pretty accurate


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm guilty of this, I try to remain composed around people I don't know but it doesn't usually last for long.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Not always. I know a lot of pretty serious ESFPs who try to look as sophisticated and mature as possible, so they avoid this (mainly the females). I know some pretty sincere and serious ENFPs as well.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

My brother I think is an ESFP and he's hilarious. He's always making me laugh, although sometimes he doesn't know when to stop. That can be pretty frustrating.
But he's a pro at impersonations! He does this impersonation of my dad, it's a parody, but it's also spot-on. It's great xD


----------



## Amadis (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh yeah, I like lightening up the mood with a little joke or pun quite frequently :tongue:
I'm not a prankster though but I love making puns and jokes.



Misha said:


> I often felt ENFP's joke always re-direct back to themselves, sometimes seeking approval by asking seemingly self-unrelated questions but they could be actually fishing for more information on self-image related validation. They tend to be careful with their jokes as they are sensitive of not hurting others feelings. Their laughters often vibrate a genuine childlike innocence.


As an ENFP, I think I can confirm this, a lot of my jokes are about how I see things. They generally strongly coordinate with my values. And sometimes, I make a joke that doesn't ring correctly with those and I start making myself guilty of having said such a thing. It's ok if I play a character while making that joke of poor value (like something that could be hurtful and thus unfunny) but most of the time, I crack jokes in a genuine-me way haha, I'm kind of my own extravagant character already. But having said that, when I say something wrong, it makes me think about it and question why it was 'bad' to have said it and eventually later on only that reflexion will have mattered. 
I hope that my jokes are taken seriously in a way but also not because I've said things joking that I regret. But I'd say those regretted jokes make up up to only 5% of the jokes I have ever made. I catch on with the 95% of good -in my opinion- jokes.


----------



## bubblemint (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah maybe it is just in our blood:kitteh:. My sister is quite a stereotypical ENFP and she have spit tons of funny random shit around the house. Anyway for me, i'm not good at direct verbal jokes. Instead I did body gag and stuffs and laugh over myself tho. Also my SO is ESFP and yes, he turns almost every things he thinks, heard, or feel into a joke.


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Not always, but ESFPs like to do it a lot


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

KJE said:


> There is nothing more gratifying than keeping your mind 2 sentences ahead of the conversation... I consider it a fine art to have a snappy answer for just about anything. Even better to be able to steer a conversation in a certain direction, just to be able to use a line, a quote, pun, anectdote, comeback, quip... you get better and better at it over the years too  Also any time I hear or read something worth using it goes in the memory banks for later use. Ammo, lol.


Haha! I'm like this. There is always 2 thought processes going on in my head simultaneously. One is actually listening to what you're saying and processing it, and the other is trying to figure out how I can turn what you're saying into a joke. That way I can always throw out a good pun or a "that's what she said!"


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Enfps yes from all my experience which is alot.

Esfps is a toss up. From my experience


----------



## SapphireBlue (Dec 11, 2015)

I know 3 friends who identified as ESFPs. Two of them went to high school with me and we were close friends then. They are crazy and yes, they did a lot of dumb shit like pranking others (I have tons of photographs as evidence HAHA.) Famous for breaking school rules. Sometimes I join them in their crazy but nah I'm not like them haha. They're a fun duo.

Another ESFP I know from university also loves fun but aren't as crazy as the two. I think I do more dumb shit and crack more lame jokes than she does. She's too innocent, haha. I think it's because she grew up in a more conservative home. 

I only know one ENFP, somehow I'm just terrible at typing others. She's not as crazy as the two ESFPs. She tells me her crazy ideas but that's it. Doesn't really act on them.


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes. Fi - Te wants to connect with other people on an emotional level. So we want to make jokes and get people to laugh. Humor is a tool.


----------



## ReverieInSight (Sep 22, 2015)

I do love joking around and having fun. However most of the time I'm too serious to do that. 
I've heard some other ENFPs say they used to be the classclown, but I was the complete opposite. I was very withdrawn and only concerned with my drawings. When I look back at how I was back then I must say I was more introverted ENFP type. Probably due to a huge lot of Fi. 
I joke about all kinds of stuff nowadays, I used to make jokes about myself when I was younger, now not anymore.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

One of my favorite cousins is ENFP and I have an ESFP friend from high school and neither of them does that. They can both be really silly and random but they're not really intentional pranksters. 

On the other hand, my brother's best friend is ESFP, and he is _exactly_ like that. 

As with many things, it just seems to depend on the individual. I think it is more likely in general with the ExxPs than with other types. I have also known an ENTP and ESTP who are like this. I suspect it also correlates with Enneatype 7.


----------



## FeliciteM (Nov 6, 2017)

I am that way, all I do is joke around, to the point I wonder if I have a problem with showing actual feelings! It's how I deal with anything from sadness to happiness. 

The only other ESFP I know is not like that, but then again she's had a hard life due to choices she's made so that is probably the cause.


----------

